# need help learning "Spanish"



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

so I've talked to the "locals" and last summer had Spanish macks take several gotchas from me. I have a bunch of gotchas andsome 40# wire leader. do I just cast randomly or is there some "sign" I should look for? this is one of the fish I HAVE to catch before July when I leave Florida forever. any input appreciated. accept of course the smart @$$ comments that always randomly appear near a rookies post for help


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Working birds always helps.........


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't necessarily need wire, heavier mono will work, early am watch for birds, get in front of the school and let them come to you, or drift down on the school. Run too close and they'll go down. really small lures often work best, you may have t use a clear bubble partly filled with water to cast to them.

Trollin works well too, spanish tree, soda straw both work well

good luck


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

that does work and watching for baitfish. right now you can go out to the pier about halfway out or further and work a gotcha with a wire leader and get plenty. good luck


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I have good luck with 40 - 50lb mono but i have to change the leader every few fish. Mono produces more strikes when they're being shy. Another good thing to have is a 6'6 - 7' light action rod so you can get good casting range. 

You'll know when they come by watching the people around you, birds, bait fish scatter. Try dawn and dusk. They're almost always there.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You say you've been losing gotchas on these spanish. Is that WITH the steel leader? If they're cutting you off above the leader, switch to smaller swivels. While fighting a fish, another one will come and hit the swivel that's flopping all around during the fight. Shouldn't use silver/shiny swivels for spanish for the same reason. They will often choose to hit the swivel FIRST, instead of the actual lure.


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

maybe a dumb question, but are you using a good knot?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

dont use wire with mackerel .. they have excellent eye sight. 

yeah you might lose some here and there but you will get way more hits. always bring extra tackle when mackerel fishing, you will need it

also you can always freeline or use a bobber 5-6 feet down with live shrimp or LY's.. you don't need to use artificials. if they are there they will hit live bait, they are predatory fish and like to attack their baits. sometimes you will even catch them on cut shrimp but its not as likely

just go out there and watch other fisherman and learn


----------

